# Polaroid 42" LCD HDTV sound quits



## flyingherot (Jan 6, 2011)

I bought a Polaroid 42" LCD HDTV on Black Friday at Wal-Mart 2 yrs ago. Now all of a sudden the sound will quit working after being on for a short period of time. If I turn TV off and then back on the sound comes back but only for a minute or two then goes out again. Can anyone help me?

Thank you !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

'fraid not, this is a job for your friendly Electronics Repair Shop.


----------



## flyingherot (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you ! That's what i was hoping you wouldn't say. Do you have any idea what it will run ? a ballpark figure? 

Thank you !!!


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

you need upgrade software for sound card. It's happend Sony , LG , Samsung
If you have FlashDrive just download firmware files to flashdrive then plug in your usb port on TV then turn on. But you have to compelety shutdown the TV
first.


----------

